# Ohio River Cat Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Guys. I don't get to chase the kitties all that often...but when I do I sure love it! Check out this video from the Ohio River at Cincinnati.:F

[YOUTUBE]3wP5_T5rI0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice video Mo,

Dale Broughton has a very nice boat to fish out of looked like you guys had a blast........Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second what Doc said, Dale is a great guy and knows the water very well!!

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice video!! 
That's like a dream boat

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice video. What a blast! This a charter boat? If so what's the charge for taking 2-3 people out for a night?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dale NOW has his own web site with ALL the info you need for a trip. Here is the link to that web page. http://www.fishohioriver.com He will do his best to get you some CATFISH action!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Going down to Cincinnati here in a couple weeks to fish with Dale for my bachelor party. Glad to see you guy were catching fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice video...looks like a great time.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Dales up front with supporting Regulation also seen him every where trying to help, stand up guy for Indiana Kentucky and Ohio Glad you caught fish


----------

